# I'm New



## skye (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi my name is Shelby. I joined because I love cats and I believe this forum can help me. The stray cat I took in was pregnant. She had four beautiful kittens on valentines day. Besides her and the kittens I have another cat who is turning three this year. I'm pretty new at owning kittens this young and a female cat so I am open for any advice.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome, Shelby. Do you have any pictures of your kitties?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome, and how kind of you to take in a pregnant stray and care for her and her babies.


----------



## skye (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the welcome. I'm going to end up keeping her since I got attached to her. She was very tame when she wandered over to my house. I found pictures of them


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHH, the babies are so cute. Are they all still with you?!?!


----------



## skye (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah I still have them all. I can only keep one. My uncle is going to take one pretty soon and my mom found someone that can take two. I'm oing to miss them though. It's hard because they all sleep next to me and follow me so I'm attached to them


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Skye. You are going to love it here. Your momma and kittens are adorable! They all look very healthy. 

Be sure and have them spayed/neutered with shots. There are places that do it at reduced costs cuz you took on a costly responsibilty. Im glad youre keeping the momma. As soon as the babies are weaned she will need to be spayed because she can get pregnant right away again. They can have two litters a year!!!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Such adorable kitties. I'm glad that they have found new homes.


----------



## skye (Apr 7, 2008)

They are all going to the vet tomorrow  She is getting her shots and the next appointment for her spaying tomorrow. She's in heat right now so she has been trying to sneak out. This forum seems really cool. People here are really nice too. Thanks everyone for the welcome


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

DesnBaby said:


> Such adorable kitties. I'm glad that they have found new homes.


Des your Welcome made me smile. You have so many clever things you put on. I always look to see what youve done. Well done!


----------



## The_saints (Mar 16, 2008)

welcome I am going through the same thing myne are going to there new homes next week.
I am not keeping my mom.
But welcome
everyone has helped me a lot here and you will love the picture also


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi and Welcome from me and the gang!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Merry, it is no problem, glad you like them  . I don't make these graphics, but I find them on a site I visit.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome!


----------

